# B1 and B12 Dosage ?



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Okay I am second guessing myself or wondering why no one else does this. So I wanted your opinions and see if anyone else does dose this way for B1/B12.

I use over the counter human consumption vitamins you buy at Walmart, CVS etc. and never have had a problem with it. I worked out the dosage years ago which was pretty simple.

For B1 most goat B1 meds are at a rate of 100mg per ml/cc. Dosage rates vary but usually around 5cc first dose then 2c thereafter. Okay so here was my math on this - 
a ml and cc are the same 1=1 so if I need 5cc it would = 500mg; 2cc = 200mg.
So I've always just given my goats 2 tablets of 250mg B1 and then 1 Tablet B1. It's alot cheaper and easier to get OTC.

Same with B12 - most goats B12 meds are at a rate of 1000mcg per ml/cc. Dosages usually at 5ml/cc. So I purchase the 2000mcg bottles of B12. I give my goats 3 tablets.

As the B vitamins go through the system pretty fast, I haven't worried about overdosing and it has always worked for me. No needles, no frustration over needing a prescription or having to buy Fortified B complexes for goats when I just need the B1 or B12.

So, does anyone else use over the counter vitamins for their goats?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I generally use the livestock meds. But, I know some here have recommended the "human" form of the meds when vets are unhelpful or unavailable. I do give my guys Tums occasionally, and a Vit C tab once in awhile. I was told years ago that B vitamins are more effective injected or the "sublingual" versions as opposed to the "ingested" type. When I give the B's orally, I put it under the tongue.


----------

